# Klown heavy duty strippers



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Junk.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I think @TGGT has them and loves them. Next time I buy strippers I will probably try them.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MTW said:


> Junk.


You haven’t even tried them.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

99cents said:


> You haven’t even tried them.


And you know this how? Stop being a typical liberal.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I look at those all the time and next time I need strippers it's them.


----------



## soc_monki (Sep 20, 2014)

Tried them, like the milwaukee 6 in 1s better. The Kleins don't seem to cut worth a damn.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

soc_monki said:


> Tried them, like the milwaukee 6 in 1s better. The Kleins don't seem to cut worth a damn.


I just bought the Milwaukee 6-in-1 on a whim and I love it. It's way better than anything Klein makes.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I won't be looking at buying the Milwaukees any time soon, I am not paying MORE for Chinese strippers period. 

But even if they were made in USA, I'd still be more interested in the Klein, the thing that I like here is the wide tip for twisting wires, so you could strip them and twist them without changing tools.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

splatz said:


> I won't be looking at buying the Milwaukees any time soon, I am not paying MORE for Chinese strippers period.
> 
> But even if they were made in USA, I'd still be more interested in the Klein, the thing that I like here is the wide tip for twisting wires, so you could strip them and twist them without changing tools.


I'm not paying more for an American made product that is inferior. I never thought I would take a liking to any Milwaukee electricians tool but the strippers left me really surprised. If you can get past the fact that they are made in China, you will see they are really well thought out and designed. Conversely, the Klein stuff are just old designs they have been making forever.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MTW said:


> I'm not paying more for an American made product that is inferior. I never thought I would take a liking to any Milwaukee electricians tool but the strippers left me really surprised. If you can get past the fact that they are made in China, you will see they are really well thought out and designed. Conversely, the Klein stuff are just old designs they have been making forever.


I don't want to pay for an inferior US product either, but I give credit to Klein for this one, they are the first to notice that the combination of lineman's tip and strippers is more valuable than needlenose and strippers.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

splatz said:


> I think @TGGT has them and loves them. Next time I buy strippers I will probably try them.


WAIT I forgot, those are not the next ones to try, one of these two: 

https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/high-leverage-side-cutters/hybrid-pliers

https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/high-leverage-side-cutters/side-cutters-wire-strippercrimper


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I really like this one. Works well for me, although I don't wire houses daily.
So far it's my go to for trimout

Also, I can't see me ever twisting wires without my linesman's !


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

splatz said:


> WAIT I forgot, those are not the next ones to try, one of these two:


That's more like it !! :wink:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

splatz said:


> WAIT I forgot, those are not the next ones to try, one of these two:
> 
> https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/high-leverage-side-cutters/hybrid-pliers
> 
> https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/high-leverage-side-cutters/side-cutters-wire-strippercrimper


Awesome!! More gimmicky tools from Klein that do everything but don't do any of it well. Can't wait to waste money on those!! :no::no:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

splatz said:


> WAIT I forgot, those are not the next ones to try, one of these two:
> 
> https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/high-leverage-side-cutters/hybrid-pliers
> 
> https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/high-leverage-side-cutters/side-cutters-wire-strippercrimper



I would use those for residential, but on a commercial job you need the bigger, full size pliers.


----------



## soc_monki (Sep 20, 2014)

I actually have the hybrid pliers, they're actually pretty nice. Much better than the heavy duty strippers. The hybrids and a screwdriver is about all you need when doing stuff around the house. I did use them at work for a bit to get them loosened up, performed fine. Cut as well as linemans, and you can twist wires as well, much easier than the heavy duty strippers. Just wish they stripped more sizes of wire.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The hybrid would probably be the one for residential because it does 14 solid.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MTW said:


> I just bought the Milwaukee 6-in-1 on a whim and I love it. It's way better than anything Klein makes.


"anything"? Yeah that's a broad statement. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

splatz said:


> I don't want to pay for an inferior US product either, but I give credit to Klein for this one, they are the first to notice that the combination of lineman's tip and strippers is more valuable than needlenose and strippers.


For me I disagree. I don't twist my wires and use my needle nose way more in residential. The hybrids that cut trim screws also don't cut them short enough for back splashes. I do carry them though and used one to pull a striped 832 screw from a fixture installation. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soc_monki (Sep 20, 2014)

Just cut the screw with the knife edge of the pliers. Have had to do that more than once and it's never been a problem for me. The milwaukee strippers are the same, can't cut screws short enough for some applications. Pull out my linemans and snip. I imagine I could do the same thing with the hybrid pliers.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don’t want a Swiss Army knife. I looked at these because I use strippers as needle nose pliers but they deform when you twist them.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

soc_monki said:


> Just cut the screw with the knife edge of the pliers. Have had to do that more than once and it's never been a problem for me. The milwaukee strippers are the same, can't cut screws short enough for some applications. Pull out my linemans and snip. I imagine I could do the same thing with the hybrid pliers.


That messes up the threads, which is the whole reason for using screw shears.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## soc_monki (Sep 20, 2014)

Put a nut on the screw, and use it to clean up the threads. Sometimes you have to improvise.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

soc_monki said:


> Put a nut on the screw, and use it to clean up the threads. Sometimes you have to improvise.


That's pretty hard if your threads are messed up and defeats the purpose if the nut is already on the screw when you cut it.....


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I looked at them. Didn’t like them.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

emtnut said:


> I really like this one. Works well for me, although I don't wire houses daily.
> So far it's my go to for trimout
> 
> Also, I can't see me ever twisting wires without my linesman's !


I use those too, along with lineman pliers.

I tried the Klein combo in the OP, but didn't like them. The lineman-like jaws in the front aren't wide enough to perform well. I kept going for my real linemans. 


zac said:


> I don't twist my wires


I know you do old work like me, what do you do when you need to splice a new wire into an existing splice of 3 wires that are tightly twisted, for example? Line the single wire up with the splice and use a good wirenut? 

I know it's best to cut the old splice and make a new one yourself, but often times the wires are short so that is hard.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

splatz said:


> WAIT I forgot, those are not the next ones to try, one of these two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to try the hybrids.

I've had a pair of the heavy duty for maybe 2 years now. They rarely leave my pouch. They still strip really well and good for tiny 16 and 18 gauge lighting wires. Any serious cutting and I'll have ***** or cable cutters anyway.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

soc_monki said:


> Put a nut on the screw, and use it to clean up the threads. Sometimes you have to improvise.


1/4 20 thread I agree. Or hanging strut racks etc..

But trimming out will eat up your profit. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I use those too, along with lineman pliers.
> 
> I tried the Klein combo in the OP, but didn't like them. The lineman-like jaws in the front aren't wide enough to perform well. I kept going for my real linemans.
> 
> ...


I line the wires up and twist the wire nut on. Then I pull the wires and see if they come loose and go. If it's expensive equipment and I'm sharing a neutral I may twist. I think you lineman twisters are doing this to flex your wrist muscles and intimate people.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soc_monki (Sep 20, 2014)

Well, I don't do resi so no worries on me losing profit on trim outs. I usually just cut the screws for covers on gfcis at work, since they're too long when going into a cast box. Cause the cover to warp and look like ass. Still, never been a problem for me. Snip, screw it in, done. *shrugs*


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

zac said:


> "anything"? Yeah that's a broad statement.


"Anything Klein makes in their wire stripper category"

Is that better?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MTW said:


> "Anything Klein makes in their wire stripper category"
> 
> Is that better?


Yes it is. I sense a smack of sarcasm though. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

zac said:


> "anything"? Yeah that's a broad statement.


Look who it's coming from- a broad. :vs_laugh:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

soc_monki said:


> Put a nut on the screw, and use it to clean up the threads. Sometimes you have to improvise.


I don't typically have 6-32 & 8-32 nuts on hand, and even if I did, I still think it's easier to use the screw shear. Anyway if it's working for you, great. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCooke111 (Jul 24, 2016)

My apprentice just bought them last week. He is still not sure about them. I do like the Milwaukee 6 in 1. I am on my second pair. Chinese or not, they are good. I prefer my Knipex, but they only strip 12 and 14, so I end up using the Milwaukees more often


----------



## boot (Mar 1, 2013)

I bought the heavy duty strippers after my previous strippers succumbed to failure at the rivet joint (too many instances of abuse, such as turning wire nuts with them.) Overall, I don't like them functionally, but they're a durable plier that feels like it will last FOREVER (much to my chagrin.)

I've had the new pair for two months, they have good fit and form in my hand. They feel more like a Linesman plier. The grips are thick, but nut bulky like goofy Journeyman pliers. The locking tab on the hinge is very slick and intuitive, and ought to be replicated on the cheesy metal stamped stripping pliers (that I will eventually return to using.)

However, when stripping wires I feel like I have to use excessive force to expel the stripped insulation from the wire versus my previous pliers, almost like the tolerances are so close to create friction on the wire. 

But what bugs me of most of all, and makes me wish I hadn't bought them, is that you can't make loops for devices with these pliers worth a crap, because there is no little keyhole in the side for such a purpose. I've had to manually form loops for 2 months now, and I hate it.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

I've been using these from the beginning and won't switch unless they discontinue the line. I only use the stripping, wire looping and screw shear, dunno about the crimper and don't care. The tool is light and slim, takes care of three functions I need doing the same task and does them well, and won't clean out my wallet. Oh, cuts well too. I have started using an auto stripper for control panel terminations where I may be stripping hundreds of wires though.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

boot said:


> However, when stripping wires I feel like I have to use excessive force to expel the stripped insulation from the wire versus my previous pliers, almost like the tolerances are so close to create friction on the wire.


After I close the stripper completely, I always open it back up a tiny little bit before using it to pull off the insulation. I guess this is just force of habit from stripping stranded wire and not wanting to catch and pull off a strand. 

Try it.


----------



## boot (Mar 1, 2013)

HackWork said:


> After I close the stripper completely, I always open it back up a tiny little bit before using it to pull off the insulation. I guess this is just force of habit from stripping stranded wire and not wanting to catch and pull off a strand.
> 
> Try it.


You know, now that you mention it- I actually do, do that maneuver typically. You'e right, especially important with stranded wire. One of the autonomic things I don't really think about. Makes me wonder if the problem I am having is the reverse, the tolerances are not close ENOUGH, so the insulation isn't fully cut through, and I'm having to actually PULL the stripping off to finish the cut. Either way, I'll be examining my technique more closely on Monday :wink: Thanks

Don't want to put $35 pliers in the spare tool bin!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

boot said:


> You know, now that you mention it- I actually do, do that maneuver typically. You'e right, especially important with stranded wire. One of the autonomic things I don't really think about. Makes me wonder if the problem I am having is the reverse, the tolerances are not close ENOUGH, so the insulation isn't fully cut through, and I'm having to actually PULL the stripping off to finish the cut. Either way, I'll be examining my technique more closely on Monday :wink: Thanks
> 
> Don't want to put $35 pliers in the spare tool bin!


Yeah, I think you may be right, it's not cutting deep enough. Try using the next size smaller opening. Some strippers say to use a smaller opening for solid than stranded. 

Whenever I get a new pair of strippers I always make like 20 cuts on a small piece of solid wire, then pull all the insulation off to see if the copper was knicked.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Yeah, I think you may be right, it's not cutting deep enough. Try using the next size smaller opening. Some strippers say to use a smaller opening for solid than stranded.
> 
> Whenever I get a new pair of strippers I always make like 20 cuts on a small piece of solid wire, then pull all the insulation off to see if the copper was knicked.


You haven't stripped 20 pieces of wire in ten years.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

boot said:


> I bought the heavy duty strippers after my previous strippers succumbed to failure at the rivet joint (too many instances of abuse, such as turning wire nuts with them.) Overall, I don't like them functionally, but they're a durable plier that feels like it will last FOREVER (much to my chagrin.)
> 
> I've had the new pair for two months, they have good fit and form in my hand. They feel more like a Linesman plier. The grips are thick, but nut bulky like goofy Journeyman pliers. The locking tab on the hinge is very slick and intuitive, and ought to be replicated on the cheesy metal stamped stripping pliers (that I will eventually return to using.)
> 
> ...


I've never used the loop holes.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I've never used the loop holes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


You should. They make a perfect loop. Fast


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> You should. They make a perfect loop. Fast


Yup.

Without changing my grip, I just put my index finger over the back side of the hole. Then I stick the wire in, my index finger stops it from coming out the other side. Then I just twist the strippers around and it makes a perfect loop.

This post sound so p0rnographic. Yes, then censor out the word p0rn.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

HackWork said:


> After I close the stripper completely, I always open it back up a tiny little bit before using it to pull off the insulation. I guess this is just force of habit from stripping stranded wire and not wanting to catch and pull off a strand.
> 
> Try it.


Good point Hax !

If you loose a strand or 2, that seriously impacts the ampacity of the wire. All hell breaks loose, things burn, people die :surprise:

:biggrin:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> After I close the stripper completely, I always open it back up a tiny little bit before using it to pull off the insulation. I guess this is just force of habit from stripping stranded wire and not wanting to catch and pull off a strand.
> 
> Try it.


You stole that concept from me. Get out of my head!!! :furious:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MTW said:


> You stole that concept from me. Get out of my head!!! :furious:


Bob Badger invented that technique in 1887.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> You stole that concept from me. Get out of my head!!! :furious:


I was doing it that way while you were still playing with your Tonka toys.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

flyboy said:


> I was doing it that way while you were still playing with your Tonka toys.


So, yesterday. You were doing that yesterday.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CoolWill said:


> Bob Badger invented that technique in 1887.


Hmmm...I'm pretty sure Marc Shunk invented it in 1755.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MTW said:


> Hmmm...I'm pretty sure Marc Shunk invented it in 1755.


Ask 480sparky. He was probably there.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> I was doing it that way while you were still playing with your Tonka toys.


You couldn't wire a tool shed, let alone a house.


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

I hate the Klown HD strippers. The cutting jaws never work for me. When cutting Romex, I need to exert so much more force to actually make the cut than I do when cutting with my lineman's or diagonal cutters.

I've heard mixed reviews on this... some folks have the same issues, some have no issues with their cutting jaws, so it might be a quality control issue with certain batches. Not sure. Either way, I'm not willing to fork over more money to try out a different batch.

The stripping holes are decent enough, and the bolt/screw shearers are fine as long as you don't need to cut really short screws. But they are heavy duty enough that the pliers don't feel like they are going to bend like the standard stamped steel strippers.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Jrags said:


> I hate the Klown HD strippers. The cutting jaws never work for me. When cutting Romex, I need to exert so much more force to actually make the cut than I do when cutting with my lineman's or diagonal cutters.


That’s because of all the paper you need to cut through.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Saw those heavy duty strippers with the wide, pliers style tip at HD today. 

$71 Canadian plus tax !!!!


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

eddy current said:


> Saw those heavy duty strippers with the wide, pliers style tip at HD today.
> 
> $71 Canadian plus tax !!!!


A lot of better things out there to spend 71 bucks on.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

$$$$


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

eddy current said:


> $$$$


Click the chat button and ask them a tone of questions.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

eddy current said:


> Saw those heavy duty strippers with the wide, pliers style tip at HD today.
> 
> $71 Canadian plus tax !!!!


Your currency is even more worthless than our toilet paper currency, that's why.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

eddy current said:


> $$$$


I bought a pair on sale at KMS Tools for $35 a while back. They're ok. Just ok. Wouldn't have paid any more for them. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MTW said:


> Your currency is even more worthless than our toilet paper currency, that's why.


How much do they cost there? I could not find them on the US home depot website.

The price here works out to about $50 US

(I know you have trouble with numbers so I did the conversion for you) :vs_laugh:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

eddy current said:


> how much do they cost there?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I like them. But no way in hell would I spend $71 for them.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Quecmo (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a pair of these and they don't see a lot of use. The concept was brilliant. The execution subpar. I'd rate the strippers 6/10 and the cutter 2/10.


----------



## positron (Jan 8, 2018)

99cents said:


> I don’t want a Swiss Army knife. I looked at these because I use strippers as needle nose pliers but they deform when you twist them.


Then what you want is the Klein all purpose pliers. Needlenose with full stripper selection. Carried them daily for a few years. Still sharp. Below the rivet, they offer a crimper model or a spring load model.


----------

